# lush deodrants?



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 9, 2006)

anyone used the solid ones of these?

i bought the krysztal one and it says to pat it on so i do and nothing comes off, so i tried rubbin and it hurts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





any tips or comments on these?


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 9, 2006)

I haven't used these personally, but I've read a lot about them on MUA and the LUSH forums, and the "fire pits" phenomenon is quite common with their deodorants.  From what I've read, the best thing is to smash it into a powder and apply it to very dry, not recently shaven pits with a puff or big powder brush.


----------



## MarniMac (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_I haven't used these personally, but I've read a lot about them on MUA and the LUSH forums, and the "fire pits" phenomenon is quite common with their deodorants.  From what I've read, the best thing is to smash it into a powder and apply it to very dry, not recently shaven pits with a puff or big powder brush._

 
Lol...yeah, the "fire pits" problem has scared me clean away from all of Lush's deo's...I won't ever try them (unless they reformulate them) and I think I've tried just about every other Lush product.  I read on the Lush forum that someone likes to use T for Toes on her pits instead and that it works pretty good.


----------



## ette (Jun 16, 2006)

supposedly these work A LOT better for men b/c usually they don't shave their armpits, and for women, we shave and the pores can be open and getting the product into the pores can be painful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## NICOLE73 (Jun 17, 2006)

I have been using the aromarant for the past couple of weeks and have had no problems with it.


----------



## cindyrella (Jun 26, 2006)

My armpits turned red when I used Lush's Krystals, the Aromaco and Aromarant, but Aromacreme works great and smells wonderful! You might want  to try that one. It's the most gentle of all.
BTW: new deodorant powders are coming soon, so you might want to wait for those.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hmm, I saw these on the site and I didn't understand how they could possibly work! lol


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindyrella* 
_BTW: new deodorant powders are coming soon, so you might want to wait for those._

 
I am SO excited for these.  After an entire lifetime of using some variation on baby powder-scented deodorants, something about minty pits is attractive.


----------



## DCJPFan (Jun 26, 2006)

Being a LUSH junkie, I think I have tried every single one of LUSH's deodorants in every way recommended and not a single one has worked for me. I've mashed them into powder and applied with a powder brush, I've applied them dry and wet, I've used them directly when solid, I've mixed the creamier ones with water... You get the point! Every time, my skin has gotten raw, red and irritated. Sometimes, this takes longer to happen, sometimes immediately, but it happens everytime. My best experience was with aromacreme when mixed with a tiny drop of water. It softens, smells good and applies beautifully, but even with that, eventually, my pits started to burn! I've since stayed away. On the other hand, the new ones about to come out might just change my mind!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 27, 2006)

I have oxeo cube and I really like it, I haven't found it a problem to apply but it will burn if I've recently waxed my armpits.


----------

